# TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!!



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!!

My name Aurel Perta(nickname UTU) and are a great passion for dogs (Tosa Inu). I am in the process of founding NoryTessa Kennel,in memory of my dear female Tessa, which gave birth to eleven puppies then died.(on 2 year).Kennel covers: Tess (Tessa puppies), Tessa Jr. (Tessa puppies), Tasha (Tessa puppies), Tana, Tara and Tora. 
I hope in my kennel showing exemplary quality. 

Respect: Aurel Perta (UTU)


Make me great pleasure to be member of this forum!

Tosa Inu Autumn photos









Winter Photos Tosa-Inu NoryTessa 4,5 month: Tess 33kg, Tessa 25 kg, Tasha 23kg.
Tess








Tasha








Tess Tessa Tasha


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
You have some very beautiful dogs


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> You have some very beautiful dogs


-Thank you!! -Make me great pleasure to be member of this forum!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! Do you show? These are some very nice looking Tosa! and their names are all so similar haha, must be hard to tell them apart.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! Sorry about Tessa, she produced gorgeous puppies though


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Beautiful dogs! Do you show? These are some very nice looking Tosa! and their names are all so similar haha, must be hard to tell them apart.


- I used to call ...



Hallie said:


> Gorgeous dogs! Sorry about Tessa, she produced gorgeous puppies though


-Thanks! Eventually things went well with her puppis and I enjoy it enormously.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I love Tosa Inu's. Your dogs are all lovely!


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

Inga said:


> Welcome to the forum. I love Tosa Inu's. Your dogs are all lovely!


-Thank you! -Make me great pleasure to be member of this forum!
-I love Tosa!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Another Mastiff type to love! They are all gorgeous. Welcome and I look forward to seeing more pictures of your dogs.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

very beautiful. there was one Tosa person here once...whatever happened to Naoki anyway? tosa are rare here but very beautiful. one of my favorites. i hope to own one someday.


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Another Mastiff type to love! They are all gorgeous. Welcome and I look forward to seeing more pictures of your dogs.


-Thank You!!
More pictures of my dogs.


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!! More pictures of my dogs.*


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!! More pictures of my dogs.*

jeeez everytime i see a Tosa i think of Aslan..he looks just like one.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!! More pictures of my dogs.*

Your Tosa's are stunning! welcome to DF.

Zim how freaky is that!!!!! same time posting.lol


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!!More pictures of my dogs.*


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!!More pictures of my dogs.*


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!! More pictures of my dogs.*



Mr Pooch said:


> Your Tosa's are stunning! welcome to DF.
> 
> Zim how freaky is that!!!!! same time posting.lol


haha.well he really does...


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!!More pictures of my dogs.*


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!!More pictures of my dogs.*


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!!More pictures of my dogs.*


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!!More pictures of my dogs.*


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!!More pictures of my dogs.*

yes you have very pretty Tosa. i like them with the more bully heads. i do not like the very Neo head you see with some Tosa..


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, such pretty dogs! I love how the black on their faces blends so smoothly into the tan! 

Oh and welcome to DF


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!!More pictures of my dogs.*



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> yes you have very pretty Tosa. i like them with the more bully heads. i do not like the very Neo head you see with some Tosa..


Yeah like the dosa breeders seem to be doing.

UTU your tosas are a fine example of the breed and you can tell how much you love them.
Its good to have a new guy here too,we are badly out numbered by the chicks here


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> Oh, such pretty dogs! I love how the black on their faces blends so smoothly into the tan!
> 
> Oh and welcome to DF


-Thank you all for your feedback!!! --I am happy,when my dogs is happy!



Mr Pooch said:


> Yeah like the dosa breeders seem to be doing.
> 
> UTU your tosas are a fine example of the breed and you can tell how much you love them.
> Its good to have a new guy here too,we are badly out numbered by the chicks here


- After God and family, my Tosa is everything.


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

TosaNoryTessa said:


> -Thank you all for your feedback!!! --I am happy,when my dogs is happy!
> 
> 
> 
> - After God and family, my Tosa is everything.


 - # 1 God
-# 2 Family
-# 3 My Tosa


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

*Dac Moloss Club Show Romanian 12.12.2009*

http://www.investigatii.ro/de-prin-lume-adunate/253/dac-moloss-2009.html


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Dac Moloss Club Show Romanian 12.12.2009*



TosaNoryTessa said:


> http://www.investigatii.ro/de-prin-lume-adunate/253/dac-moloss-2009.html


Very Cool!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Dac Moloss Club Show Romanian 12.12.2009*

Wonderful dogs! I rarely see Tosa's around here so it's a treat to see them. You photos are beautiful!

And once again, Welcome to DF


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Dac Moloss Club Show Romanian 12.12.2009*



Darkmoon said:


> Wonderful dogs! I rarely see Tosa's around here so it's a treat to see them. You photos are beautiful!
> 
> And once again, Welcome to DF


-Thanks for the feedback!



Keechak said:


> Very Cool!



-Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: TOSA INU -Hello everyone! UTU Romanian!! More pictures of my dogs.*



Mr Pooch said:


> Your Tosa's are stunning! welcome to DF.
> 
> Zim how freaky is that!!!!! same time posting.lol


-The pleasure is all mine to be a member of this forum! 
I love these dogs too much and therefore may exaggerate the number of posts. I hope you do enjoy pictures of my dogs look ..: D


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> Oh, such pretty dogs! I love how the black on their faces blends so smoothly into the tan!
> 
> Oh and welcome to DF


-Thanks so much for appreciation!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Your Tosa are really nice!

I would love to share my life with a Tosa one day, I own a few Shikoku Ken which are part of the foundation of the Tosa Inu - I'd love to own one and see what temperament traits were passed on from the Shikoku.

Awesome dogs! They look really happy too.


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

You're dogs are gorgeous. How big do they get?I don't know very much about them yet


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

BradA1878 said:


> Your Tosa are really nice!
> 
> I would love to share my life with a Tosa one day, I own a few Shikoku Ken which are part of the foundation of the Tosa Inu - I'd love to own one and see what temperament traits were passed on from the Shikoku.
> 
> Awesome dogs! They look really happy too.


-Hello! Glad to hear that someone has Shikoku dogs. I thought that there is this breed of dogs after 1930. Tosa Inu is said to have inherited the powerful character of the dog Shikoku. Like structure seems to resemble more the moloss dogs .... Could you post some pictures of yours Shikoku?


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

ptoot said:


> You're dogs are gorgeous. How big do they get?I don't know very much about them yet


Tosa Inu dog originates in Japan. Indigenous Japanese dog Shikoku, was paired for along time to breed dogs for fighting and massive European dogs. He watched a dog get massive, powerful, fearless, faster than Europe's big dogs. They say that because of these traits, Tosa Inu would be the best dog fight ... All this happened in Japan from 1800's until today. In Europe, in the U.S. and the world outside of Asia, Tosa Inu dogs are very determined to be good guard, dogs are very affectionate dogs, attached to owners and children, participating in exhibitions. I personally love and appreciate very much Tosa Inu breed, and many people like me.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

TosaNoryTessa said:


> -Hello! Glad to hear that someone has Shikoku dogs. I thought that there is this breed of dogs after 1930. Tosa Inu is said to have inherited the powerful character of the dog Shikoku. Like structure seems to resemble more the moloss dogs .... Could you post some pictures of yours Shikoku?


Our Shikoku can be very tenacious and relentless hunters with a very reactive personality. 

From my understanding, tho I am no expert on the Tosa Inu, the people of Tosa crossed the Shikoku with the European Mastiffs that were brought into Japan during the Edo period. Also, I have heard, the Saint Bernard was used in the foundation of the Tosa Inu as well.

I posted a few pictures of our Shikoku Ken in this thread: http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/68597-shikoku-ken-snow.html

Also, you may find this interesting, I have a friend who has been involved in Akita for many years (like 50 years), she spent a lot of time in Japan studying the effects the Atomic Bombs had on the indigenous Japanese dog breeds - she is a wealth of info, and has a lot of "inside" knowledge from working with and meeting many of the elders involved in the pres3ervation of the Nihonken.

Anyway, while chatting with her via email about the connection of the Shikoku Ken, Tosa Inu, and Akita she wrote this...

_"Shikoku island was the territory of Tosa Clan, and the dog fight to maintain the spirit bravely of Samurai in the time of peace...before Meiji restoration and civil war between Emperor and Tokugawa Shogunate...that is where the effort was made to create the stronger breed to be able to win over Akita in Odate.... ....I can see the swiftness of Shikoku was bred into Mastiff type "fighting dogs" and although there seems to be more typy Shikokus, majority seems to be extra "premitive" look. Samurai from Shikoku Island was callled as Tosappo then, very rough and fearless..."_


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

the Tosa is my favorite larger Molosser. They are so beautiful and i want to own one someday.


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

*Tosa Inu Puppies for Sale. Father: Ghost Dog O 'Samuraj, Mother: Bety.*

Tosa Inu Puppies for Sale. Father: Ghost Dog O 'Samuraj, Mother: Bety.
Contact: Nik-Majestic Kennel Romania Yahoomail: crisan_home http://nik-majestic.com

Ghost 









Bety


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hSNNseSD5Q&feature=channel


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Your dogs and your pictures are so enchanting! It is so nice to see someone so dedicated to their animals like you are! Your dogs are stunning!


----------



## TosaNoryTessa (Dec 19, 2009)

IowaDogLover said:


> Your dogs and your pictures are so enchanting! It is so nice to see someone so dedicated to their animals like you are! Your dogs are stunning!


-Thanks for the kind words addressed to me and my dog!


----------

